# ZooGue 99-cent Specials for iPhone 5, 4 & 4S - ends 2/15



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

https://www.zoogue.com/99-cent-accessories-special/

Includes cases, screen protectors and a nice combo pen/stylus. I already have one of these cases for my iPhone 5 and love it - ordered it in 2 more (darker) colors because my pink one is looking a bit dirty. I suspect it'll clean up fine when I get around to it, but for 99 cents... 

Oh and I have the pen/stylus combo too, nice & slim.

Special started today, ends Fri. Feb 15th.


----------



## skyblue (Dec 23, 2009)

Thanks! 

Do the cases feel like hard plastic, or do they have some "give"?  How is shipping?


----------



## kwajkat (Nov 6, 2008)

I have the pen stylus and love it. Get lots of comments. Got it when they last did this special over the holidays


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

Re shipping:  I got the email today that my order (placed yesterday) has shipped.


----------



## KindleGirl (Nov 11, 2008)

skyblue said:


> Thanks!
> 
> Do the cases feel like hard plastic, or do they have some "give"? How is shipping?


No, they are not hard plastic. They are the kind with give.


----------



## skyblue (Dec 23, 2009)

Thanks for the responses to my questions!


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

Not hard like a crystal case but also not a lot of give like a silicone case. Some texture (not slick like crystal cases) and there is ribbing on the sides for gripping.


----------



## corkyb (Apr 25, 2009)

Only black, white and gray left for the iphone 5.  Did anyone use the screen protector?  what do you think of it?


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

I ordered a couple of screen protectors on this order, hadn't tried them before but figured I might as well for 99 cents.


----------

